# Majek 22' Extreme Question



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of a Majek 22' Extreme running a 300xs? If so would like to know performance compared to that of Yamaha SHO 250.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Is that how you want to rig your next majek??? Haha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

The 22' majek extreme is rated for a 250 and it hauls arse with it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

At over 600#, I would think that engine might have an adverse effect on performance. Also, can you get one in less than a 25" shaft? A Mercury 300 would probably be a better choice.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Haven't heard of one yet. I wouldn't say a 22 with a 250 is under-powered but, I think it could safely handle 300-330 HP. 1.62 lower unit turning a 27-28BIXS to 6400rpms would be fun. Come on Yamaha


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I have been looking around, haven't seen anything on web with anyone running a 300xs on Majek. The 300xs with 20" shaft is same weight as SHO just would like to know the performance gains by this setup. Plus the 300xs is cheaper than Yamaha SHO but then there's the warranty issue coming into play. Then you got to love the sound of a 2 stroke hauling *** on the water!:smile:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> At over 600#, I would think that engine might have an adverse effect on performance. Also, can you get one in less than a 25" shaft? A Mercury 300 would probably be a better choice.


He said XS, I think you thought he said Verado. I remember seeing one about 5 years ago with a 300 on it and was very fast but no numbers for the op. Would have to drive it for sure and would probably not be warranted or insurable.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Why wouldn't it be insurable? Is that a myth if you go over the "rating" it is not insurable?


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

That was my thinking regarding the insurability of boat with the 300. Regarding the boat I believe there is only a 5 year warranty on hull and not sure about the 300XS, I believe it's only 1 year? I know the boat is coast guard approved for only a 250 but what is that based on weight, H.P. or something else? From my understanding the coast guard can't fine you for exceeding the recommended/approved H.P. rating for this size of craft.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

You can not get a boat insured if you exceed the maximum coast guard recommended HP. The majek brothers are very conservative when rating their boats and they do not think the boat needs a 300hp engine.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Back in the day while fishing on Big Lake I saw Jerry who owns Jerry's Marine with his 23' Kenner rigged with a 300 which I believe it was when Mercury introduced it. It was something to see, a bigger boat as the 23' Kenner running like a bass boat, this was back in 1998. I have seen some other boats around here in Sabine mainly Simmons boats with 300xs and they are unbelievable!


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

So what is a boat manufacture's process to rate a boat for H.P.?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> So what is a boat manufacture's process to rate a boat for H.P.?


It is actually an mathematical equation that the coast guard supplies. Once a boat is over 20' I believe they can put an unlimited horsepower rating but that is at the manufacturers discretion.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

I know of a guy that runs a 300 etec on a 22 extreme. I dont think he ever had issues with weight/rating.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> It is actually an mathematical equation that the coast guard supplies. Once a boat is over 20' I believe they can put an unlimited horsepower rating but that is at the manufacturers discretion.


So what if you had one that came without the tag with Max HP rating? A 300 on a <20' boat should be fine with the insurance company, right?

Understandably, the Majeks are conservative from liability standpoint. They've gotta recommend a HP rating that they feel comfortable that their LEAST competent buyer can safely operate and still get the desired performance out of the boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

t-tung said:


> So what if you had one that came without the tag with Max HP rating? A 300 on a <20' boat should be fine with the insurance company, right?
> 
> Understandably, the Majeks are conservative from liability standpoint. They've gotta recommend a HP rating that they feel comfortable that their LEAST competent buyer can safely operate and still get the desired performance out of the boat.


Sure but Majek does not send out a 22 xtreme without a rating plate. Bullet is a company that does not have a rating on their boats that are over 20'. I think an insurance company has the discretion on whether or not they will insure a boat like that. I have never had that issue pop up so I am now just guessing.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well just a thought, just think it would be a bad arse setup with the 300xs. Not saying anything wrong about the SHO or ProXs but come on who wouldn't want to have one! Kinda of topic here does anyone have any numbers flashing their ECUs and what kind of performance gains by do so on the SHOs?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> Well just a thought, just think it would be a bad arse setup with the 300xs. Not saying anything wrong about the SHO or ProXs but come on who wouldn't want to have one! Kinda of topic here does anyone have any numbers flashing their ECUs and what kind of performance gains by do so on the SHOs?


if you want an 80 mph xtreme just buy the one in the classifieds section. He has a video of it doing 82+.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't believe it still can do 80+ plus. Plus hard to steer need Sea Star's power assisted on Majek to make more comfortable in handling.


----------



## smi224 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wasn't there a post on 2cool a while back that showed a 20' Extreme with a 300 hanging off the back. I believe they said it would do like 90.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rip the rating badge off the boat... problem solved


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol! There you go problem solved. Love it!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> Don't believe it still can do 80+ plus. Plus hard to steer need Sea Star's power assisted on Majek to make more comfortable in handling.


Mike "Suda" Delong with Ronnie's Premier Yamaha us to drive his 22 xtreme with one hand at 78 mph.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Did it have the Sea Star power assist?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

heck no, that was back when men were men


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Funny! Ok well lets do away with power steering in our trucks! Now that's when men were men.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> Did it have the Sea Star power assist?


it had sea star hydraulic steering which comes standard


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I know someone right now, who can get 76 LOADED with theirs, and It aint mineh:, and no it is not programmed higher.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

What type of console and prop? 76 with 250 SHO?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

It's T-Tung's here ya go.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Low tourney console and yep on SHO , and T-Tung has it going on too.
27 P B1XS.



rmlove82 said:


> What type of console and prop? 76 with 250 SHO?


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

smi224 said:


> Wasn't there a post on 2cool a while back that showed a 20' Extreme with a 300 hanging off the back. I believe they said it would do like 90.


That was Carl Wentreck Jr. the 20' Extreme would do over 90 MPH.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

Originally Posted by *[email protected]*  
_At over 600#, I would think that engine might have an adverse effect on performance. Also, can you get one in less than a 25" shaft? A Mercury 300 would probably be a better choice._
He said XS, I think you thought he said Verado. I remember seeing one about 5 years ago with a 300 on it and was very fast but no numbers for the op. Would have to drive it for sure and would probably not be warranted or insurable.

Oops, my bad


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Let's change the dynamics of this thread a little...what would resell better Majek with 250 SHO, Majek with 250 ProXS or Majek with 300xs?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> Let's change the dynamics of this thread a little...what would resell better Majek with 250 SHO, Majek with 250 ProXS or Majek with 300xs?


you can not get financing on a boat with a 300xs because of insurance so that kills that. I would say SHO because the Majeks are running faster with the SHO engines.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> It's T-Tung's here ya go.


that is a sweet looking glove box!


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay well let's bring this issue with insurance and 300xs to light. I would like to see or know evidence that the boat would not be insurable due this setup? It's like buying a vehicle and modifying the motor for increased H.P. or even buying a particular model of car and requesting from the factory an upgraded motor, the vehicle is still insurable. 

Again wanting consumer information that if you saw a Majek with a 250 SHO, 250 Pro XS or 300XS where would your hard earned dollar go towards which setup?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> Okay well let's bring this issue with insurance and 300xs to light. I would like to see or know evidence that the boat would not be insurable due this setup? It's like buying a vehicle and modifying the motor for increased H.P. or even buying a particular model of car and requesting from the factory an upgraded motor, the vehicle is still insurable.
> 
> Again wanting consumer information that if you saw a Majek with a 250 SHO, 250 Pro XS or 300XS where would your hard earned dollar go towards which setup?


I am a Sales Manager at a boat dealership that handles financing and insurance on all kinds of boats. I know you can not exceed the maximum HP rating on the boat and still get insurance. In fact you will loose your warranty as well. A vehicle does not have a stamp on it that says maximum HP rating and you also have speed limits on the hwy. Also most if not all dealerships will not install a motor that exceeds the maximum HP because of their Insurance and they could be held responsible if something happens.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

rmlove82 said:


> Let's change the dynamics of this thread a little...what would resell better Majek with 250 SHO, Majek with 250 ProXS or Majek with 300xs?


I'd say SHO but they also have a higher initial purchase price. FYI I found a company that would insure a 20' Xtreme with a 250 SHO back when I was looking at that setup. Carl Wentreck had his insured as well. They didnt ask what max HP was for the boat but they DID ask how fast it would run. As Dixie said though, Majek wouldn't warranty it and Ronnie's wouldn't hang the motor.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> that is a sweet looking glove box!


Yeah yeah. ****ty cameraman. I was filming with my drink hand and didnt want to spill my booze. I took that glovebox out btw. All it did was collect [email protected]


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess it's to complicated to achieve. Guess I need to start saving my pocket change for a Stingray. May need to get side job to speed up process as well.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I could say something, but I will be quiet I am running a 250 Pro XS, and I don't want to start a P-Match. buy what you feel comfortable with!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Yeah yeah. ****ty cameraman. I was filming with my drink hand and didnt want to spill my booze. I took that glovebox out btw. All it did was collect [email protected]


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

rmlove82 said:


> I guess it's to complicated to achieve. Guess I need to start saving my pocket change for a Stingray. May need to get side job to speed up process as well.


Here you go, 80+ and no wait. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=547017

What's a Extreme/250 SHO go for now a days?


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

At the price of a Majek 22 Xtreme with a 300, you'd be better off buying an SCB


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> I could say something, but I will be quiet I am running a 250 Pro XS, and I don't want to start a P-Match. buy what you feel comfortable with!!


Haha Touche


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I can buy a 300XS with a 1.62 for 16,450 plus 400 shipping.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

What bay boats use this extra sea star super power steering you speak off? Never heard of people using it on really any outboard ...enlighten me.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rmlove82 said:


> I can buy a 300XS with a 1.62 for 16,450 plus 400 shipping.


why do you want a 300XS?


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

See video on Power Steering or Power Assist for Sea Star


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Why on the 300XS...well guess to have something different plus the sound of a Merc to Yamaha is night & day. I see so many of SCBs rigged with them why not? To me that shows me there's a reason for rigging with that engine and not more SHOs or other models. I more or less wanted to see if there was knowledge of anyone doing this combination and what was performance gains by doing so. Honestly all engines have there issues, my father re-powered his Blackjack with a 2013 Merc 250 ProXS...had immediate problems, to find out after 3rd trip back to shop it was a faulty coil. I also heard Merc issued a bulletin regarding a reed valve issue as well. So even a new engine out the box can be problematic. I personal like when a boat is hauling arse on the water I want to hear that sound as well. Don't get me wrong I like the Yamaha SHOs and not trying to down play them at all. Again just wanted knowledge of numbers of a Majek running a 300xs.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't give you any numbers on a 300 XS, but I **** sure can give you some performance hints on speed with this hull and a few other tidbits, if you PM me your number.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

rmlove82,

I invite you to demo a SCB Stingray Sport / Mercury Racing 300XS. 

SCB Factory
979 824-5711


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a scrawny 225 pro xs optimax, running loaded I'm touching 65 two anglers, I hadn't been that fast since, even in a controlled environment on the intercostal anything can happen even when you think you have it under control.

Cruising speeds are quiet comfortable and still fast enough. Fast is nice just be careful....


I'd bet you would be grinning ear to ear, with a 250 optimax pro xs.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> You can not get a boat insured if you exceed the maximum coast guard recommended HP. The majek brothers are very conservative when rating their boats and they do not think the boat needs a 300hp engine.


x2


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well getting new boat and powering it with Yamaha SHO 250 and will have 5 years of warranty. Guess I won't have something different but it's new and thankful for the ability to purchase this beautiful boat. Can't wait to get back on the water and put slim on the deck.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Meant to say slime on the deck not slim...lol.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice boat indeed. Looks like a well dressed lady!


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

rmlove82 said:


> Don't believe it still can do 80+ plus. Plus hard to steer need Sea Star's power assisted on Majek to make more comfortable in handling.


Lol.

Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Jake_12 (Jul 31, 2016)

I think if you go over a 250 they just won’t warranty it . I’m pretty sure you can find someone to insure it . There’s a lot more crazy things out there and they have insurance. The blazer 675 sorta like an extreme runs 75 wot with a 300r 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jake_12 said:


> I think if you go over a 250 they just won’t warranty it . I’m pretty sure you can find someone to insure it . There’s a lot more crazy things out there and they have insurance. The blazer 675 sorta like an extreme runs 75 wot with a 300r
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


blazer has been known to knock off their competitors hulls and call them their own. Their original bay hulls were pathfinder hulls copied. Now their 675's are a copy of a extreme. Only problem is their competitors boats last longer and are better made


----------

